
ProductHunt launch FAQs from my experience - adityarao310
Update:
Going good for now, was #1 spot for a while, right now at #3.. I will keep updating the metrics https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;posts&#x2F;kaapi<p>I have had mixed results with PH launches. My first app finished at #6 position (<i>peaked at #2 that day);</i> and then the completely bombed with just 60 odd upvotes.. I wanted to share a few decisions that I made for https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.kaapi.team&#x2F; -<p>- <i></i>Which guides to read<i></i> - [this](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;producthunt.taskablehq.com&#x2F;Checklist-for-Launching-on-Product-Hunt-c282188c52474d0d9d8c0ffb7e26de64) and [this](https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.salesflare.com&#x2F;the-ultimate-playbook-to-blowing-your-product-hunt-launch-out-of-the-water-238ebed90262) should be enough! :)<p>- <i></i>Should you even launch on PH<i></i> - if your buyer persona doesn&#x27;t fit the kind of people who frequent PH, please stay away. PH is majorly product managers, entrepreneurs, and marketing people who want to keep trying out new things.<p>- <i></i>Should you have a hunter<i></i> - If a prominent hunter hunts your product, it will automatically go to featured section. Otherwise it goes to the newest section. There are a few odd cases PH team might automatically pick it from newest section and feature it.
- <i></i>Optin vs Direct ask<i></i> - As much as I could, I tried reaching out to a few supporters and communities before hand to ask them if they like our product and would they be willing to help us spread the word.
- I<i></i>s it ok to directly ask for upvotes<i></i> - Kinda ok, if you are not a douchebag about it! Dont spam too much. And stay away from copy pasting across FB and Slack groups. I tried my level best to drop in a personalised note for that community when I reached out to them.
- <i></i>Timezones matter<i></i> - After talking to a few people who had successful launches, I have tried to make sure that I do a sustained burst of messages to my network over the entire day<p>That&#x27;s all! But I guess most importantly, just have fun out there I had a lot of fun connecting with old friends &amp; network.
======
Ravikiran
Interesting take.

